# E Go Kart



## Tractionlimit (Aug 20, 2010)

So I'm thinking about a good pre-EV performance project, and an electric go kart conversion seems like it could be the most basic way to gain experience in EV racing.

I might also actually be able to afford the requisit number of a123s!

QUESTION:
Has anyone ever seen an EV of any sort that keeps DeWalt 36V power packs intact (instead of just gutting out the a123s)? It would be cool to have a whole bunch of them plugged in and visibly powering the kart, but not sure if that's actually feasible circuitry-wise.

The 70kW a123 kart used the cells from 40 DeWalt packs @ ~2lbs ea.

Thoughts?


----------



## Tractionlimit (Aug 20, 2010)

Here's one possible motor/controller I'm considering:

http://www.greenmotorsport.com/green_motorsport/products_and_services/3,1,388,17,26796.html

Actually, TWO of these would be really sweet.


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

Tractionlimit said:


> QUESTION:
> Has anyone ever seen an EV of any sort that keeps DeWalt 36V power packs intact (instead of just gutting out the a123s)? It would be cool to have a whole bunch of them plugged in and visibly powering the kart, but not sure if that's actually feasible circuitry-wise.
> 
> The 70kW a123 kart used the cells from 40 DeWalt packs @ ~2lbs ea.
> ...


Yes...: http://evalbum.com/2832

But it's not a good idea because you can't use the full power of the A123


And the 70kw kart (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJfhO_jJhHg) is one of my friends.
He use a 40s 10p (132v 23Ah) A123 battery pack but he limit his small forklift DC motor (6.7 in) at 100v and 800A with his Zilla controller.


----------



## Tractionlimit (Aug 20, 2010)

Yabert said:


> Yes...: http://evalbum.com/2832
> 
> But it's not a good idea because you can't use the full power of the A123


Cool, thanks! When you say you can't use the full power, do you mean max output or range of the EV is limited? Why is this?


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

BYU kept the stock A123 interconnects between the cells, and would run about 50 amps through them.

http://www.explodingdinosaurs.com/byugarage
http://www.byustreamliner.com


----------



## Tractionlimit (Aug 20, 2010)

DavidDymaxion said:


> BYU kept the stock A123 interconnects between the cells, and would run about 50 amps through them.


OK, thanks. 

PS: I found the performance I'm looking for in an EV:

http://www.greenpropulsion.be/admin/uploads/vignettes/pdf/en/panneau_superkart_EN.pdf

Now where do I buy one ??


----------

